# Could use some advise...please



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

So yesterday I was asked to sit in with a couple of well known(locally) musicians for a show this friday.I havent played with anyone in about 10 year's and jumped on the chance to get some playing time in.I kinda figured we would do 2 day's of soild jammin' to get me up to speed with their 45 song list.No such luck,45 min's yesterday and 1 hour tonight,and they want me to sit in friday night for 4 hours!
I already told them I would,but now i would chew off my left nutt(If I could reach) to get out of it.3/4 of the songs I have never herd before and have to keep my eye's constantly on them in order to follow.Musically I have no problem keeping up with them,but they have been playing together for 15 year's and are very tight,and I feel and sound sloppy.I would be more comfortable if this was a full band that I could hide behind the volume during the stuff I'm unsure of,but this is all accustic.
Think I should just suck it up and hope for the best or thank them for the offer and try to get some more jammin' time with them?They say I sound fine but I always hated playing hoping for the best.
Aaron


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Step 1: Get out a mesa boogie triple rectifier.
Step 2: Plug in a BC rich Beast loaded with EMG actives
Step 3: Put on shooting range grade hearing protection.
Step 4: Turn up the volume and gain to maximum...and then turn the knob a bit more haha
Step 5: Turn guitar's volume up all the way.
Step 6: Play smoke on the water really loudly and obnoxiously until their acoustic guitars break.
Step 7: Sit back and laugh as their petty group of acoustics lay dead on the floor.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

oh yeah,

Step 8: Smash the piece of junk townshend style



You might want to get into some stretching exercises...

you might have to chew that nut off after all...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I guess it depends how comfortable you are with improvising a bit (a lot ?). By the sounds of it, you've been playing for a long time. If you're a "fly by the seat of pants" type who doesnt mind taking some risks, I'd say go for it. I tend to be more cautious and would probably ask to pass on this occasion, or try and get the performance time reduced. 4 hours is a long time to play.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Keep a few bottles of beers/tequilla 
laying around you. That'll give you
an excuse to use if/when you do 
get sloppy..lol.
seriously though, just let your fingers do
the walking and enjoy the session.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Confidence*

Couple of points:
1. They asked you to play with them so they obviously feel you're good enough for the gig.
2. They say it sounds great: it's their show and if they're happy you can be too.

That being said, play within yourself (I said "within" not "with") and lay back when you have to. If the feeling is right, show 'em what ya got.

Break a leg.


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks for the advise guy's,but I think I will sit this one out till I am a little more familiar with the tunes.I got out of it and old lefty is still hanging in there.
thanks again


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

hey If you pay for my flight i'll come down and cover you! Love the coast:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Just show up and do your thing. Smile and have fun - it goes a long way. 

Pulling out this late in the game would put the other guys in a tight spot and since you have allready practiced with them, they know what they are in for. If they haven't expressed concern, they probably aren't.


----------

